# DaMulta=Darkside+nVidia+Intel----What chipset?



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

OK I'm about to go looking for a retail motherboard today with the cheapest intel prog(for the moment) to play with.

What chipsets should I look for in SLI, and what ones should I stay away from?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 2, 2008)

We will disown you.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL,Serious Business!!!

I already have the N cards.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wait for the DFI Blood Iron - Full Version Motherboard...to be released SOON. Don't get the 'LT' (light)version (available now).


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2008)

traitor :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Wait for the DFI Blood Iron - Full Version Motherboard...to be released SOON. Don't get the 'LT' (light)version (available now).



Mind posting a link to this.....Is it a X38? P35 what?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Wait for the DFI Blood Iron - Full Version Motherboard...to be released SOON. Don't get the 'LT' (light)version (available now).



But I wanted to play like today or tomorrow.


----------



## GLD (Feb 2, 2008)

After reading this, and just like Obi Wan in the first Star Wars, I felt a great disturbance in the force, as if millions cried out at once.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## intel igent (Feb 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


>



/vader voice/ "come to the darkside my child" /vader voice/



















we have cookies!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 2, 2008)

whoa! what intel chipset is going to run SLI?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 2, 2008)

650i...possible 680i. Not cheap to be honest though.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks like it's only going to be on foxcom boards.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186134


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2008)

sorry frogger , but the fine print in the bottom right corner says "Nvidia dual graphics" not SLI. 

Nvidia wont release the drivers to support it. I had SLI on my 975X but I had to run HACKED drivers to get my 7600GT's to run. The HACKED drivers do not run 8 series cards. there hasnt been a hack after like the 95.xx driver.

I remeber the same ploy on the DFI Ultra-d with its dual express graphics. It just means it will run 2 nvidia cards but only if you have 2-4 monitors will it be of any use.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't find it right now but ASUS came to a deal with Nv to add a bridge chip an the X48 MB to enable both too
my bad  not asus it's the intel Skull Trail


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you want to go true sli? or what??? if true then get a evga board.. that way you can get money back from them when you upgrade if anything... thats my 2 cents..


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Can't find it right now but ASUS came to a deal with Nv to add a bridge chip an the X48 MB to enable both too



yes I have heard of the ASUS X48 deallings as well. Skulltrail I believe is "supposed to" support it ...just like the 975X series....Nvidia backed out due to unknown reasons....lets just hope they dont make a repeat offence!


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2008)

pt said:


> traitor :shadedshu





NVidia pwns DaMulta too  A very elusive brand, you see.

DaMulta, here's a P35 board that will pwn you for sure, read it's specs, pics etc, RAID Floppy!!!, etc:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043

For SLI, I'd stongly suggest you wait for NForce 750i SLI boards to come. The only board around made by ASUS is overpriced. Don't be lured into Intel chipset boards offereing a "Nvidia Multi-GPU" and not "SLI". This form of MacGyver multiGPU boards are very experimental and could be buggy and could lack the features/potantials of SLI (as in AFR, Tiling, etc)


----------



## Frogger (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2708435&postcount=1
have a look


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

btarunr said:


> NVidia pwns DaMulta too  A very elusive brand, you see.
> 
> DaMulta, here's a P35 board that will pwn you for sure, read it's specs, pics etc, RAID Floppy!!!, etc:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043



how is this board even a thought to look at@!??? he wants sli... :shadedshu

the foxconn looks pretty good


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2708435&postcount=1
> have a look



I guess with them installing a chipset to the mobo the SLI is imbeded. Lets just keep our fingers crossed that they stay on top of the driver support!!!..lol

By the way, your first link was better with the part about the chipset....My ABIT 975X came with a SLI (hard) bridge!?!?!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...scription=ABIT+AW9D-MAX+ATX+Intel+Motherboard

Any ways... back on topic.......so either a 680i or wait for a mature 7 series......Possibly the X48!!!!!


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

780i


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 2, 2008)

GLD said:


> After reading this, and just like Obi Wan in the first Star Wars, I felt a great disturbance in the force, as if millions cried out at once.



haha, i use to have a few vader images, one was vader with an "intel inside" logo on his head!!!!!

another was anamated gif that had vader shoving a pentium4 in your face, another was same as the last one but with a p4 ht then a pentium-d version excisted as well.

had others as well but those where the funniest.

Nvidia dosnt want SLI working on a non nvidia board, they just got ALOT of presure and $ from intel to allow it on 1 board.

nvidia dosnt want boards using their chipsets to beable to do CF eather, because they are worried they will loose some forced SLI sales if people can choose to use CF insted.

From what i hear thats part of why ATI/AMD havent gotten cf on any board with 2 16x slots yet, because nvidia has been doing all they can to prevent it,  childish really, amd already has stated that they would like to have nvidia and intel chips support CF and to have amd chipsets support SLI, because it would be better for the consumer and everybody all around.

alot of CF users would use nvidia boards because they like nvidia chipsets, alot of sli users would use amd boards because they like amd chipsets, eather way it would just mean more sales for both companys, nvidia would acctualy probbly sell more boards since they tend to offer more verity in chipsets at once then amd(770-790 vs 550-560-570-590-680)  it would really be smart if nvidia saw the fact they could make a killing on chipset sales even if they lost some gpu sales in the short term, and if they allowed sli on amd boards they would gain gpu sales to those who saw a good deal on 2 sli videocards and already had an amd chipset.

alot of people i know dont care who makes their videocard, its whatever is the best price/perf ratio at the time that they care about, and mobo chipsets kinda the same deal, but alot of people have come to LOVE their nvidia chipsets, at least with amd, nvidia is loosing some board sales on the higher end because they dont support CF and people want to grab 2 3850 512's or 3870's and cf them because price/perf ratios higher on the cards(oh and they use alot less power!!!)   blah  just frustrating dealing with nvidia.......

intel and nvidia are like the ms of the chipset world, they dont like to share and they alwase want it their way


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 2, 2008)

Hehe, you sure that wasn't the image ;p






On a more serious note.  I'm kinda looking for the same thing.  2x8800GT XFX, 2x1GB Corsair RAM, and probably the E6750.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, don't be ashamed of switching to a winning side.  However, I still love the 3870 and 3870 X2


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3xKhLlhzfM


----------



## Frogger (Feb 3, 2008)

FYI  a good read on the Skull Trail    http://pcper.com/article.php?aid=513


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 6, 2008)

What are people building for SLI systems?  I've found very little on sugestions for a new Intel/Nvidia board.

Thanks *Frogger*, but even that seems like Intel CPU/Nvidia just aren't the way to go. . .


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2008)

Hopefully the Nvidia 790 boards will be a good option.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe it will be... its their own sli stuff... So it better be! Or I'll disown them like I'm about ready to disown Dell!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 6, 2008)

dell is evil for geeks, for morons like my father they are great, dell can spend hours tinkering with remote desktop to get a printer working on vista because vista dosnt like the driver and i dont gotta mess with it  

dell for me would only be considered for lappys and even then, i dont need a lappy, would rather build a portable cube pc


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, i get where your going at chilly.. I'd go with that also... but dell had the sweetest deal of the century so i went with it! now I might be paying for it!?!? who know!?

all ways Newegg FTW!!!


----------



## PuMA (Feb 6, 2008)

P5n32-e Sli

It  supports the new penryn (havent heard if they have tackeld the lawsuit from nvidia for  quad 45nm support)


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to go 45nm Quad DaMulta, I suggest either waiting to see what 790i can do, or just forgo SLI, and get an Intel chipset. If you get X38, you can at least do Crossfire if Palit decides to send us some ATI goodies.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

Can I get some ati goodies??? I want some! I'll oc the card and rebuild it for nothing!


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure what Asus is saying but on their site they have 45nm listed as the first feature of the board.  LGA775 Intel® 45nm Processor Ready 
This motherboard supports the latest Intel 45nm CPU which introduces new micro-architecture features for greater performance at a given frequency, up to 50% larger L2 caches, and expanded power management capabilities for new levels of energy efficiency.
This may be the board I go with if thats the case.
Newegg also seems a little confused if this is 680i or 650i here.


----------



## PuMA (Feb 7, 2008)

its a 680i board. the plus version has 650i. the board is basically a striker but without the unnesessary leds and displays. good OCíng capability too ( can do 450-500FSB) plus some nice OC options in bios (1 being the option to run RAM linked or unlinked) at this time dual core penryn is supported with this board, but i have read from TPU frontpage that asus got quad core 45nm to work on 680i boards, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 9, 2008)

PuMA said:


> its a 680i board. the plus version has 650i. the board is basically a striker but without the unnesessary leds and displays. good OCíng capability too ( can do 450-500FSB) plus some nice OC options in bios (1 being the option to run RAM linked or unlinked) at this time dual core penryn is supported with this board, but i have read from TPU frontpage that asus got quad core 45nm to work on 680i boards, so fingers crossed.



Good info to have.  I think that about finishes my desision.

*DaMulta* you end up making your desision?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 9, 2008)

Asus will be able to get any new 775 chip to work on their systems... They have the ability to update bios to make it happen... There isn't a lot of motherboard Manfatures out there that can do it. But if your looking for a Motherboard that is going to keep on going forever, then get a Asus. You'll have the board longer then your processor...


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you have to get a Nvidia chipset?  Get an Asus Maximus, mabye we can start a club or something.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 9, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> Good info to have.  I think that about finishes my desision.
> 
> *DaMulta* you end up making your desision?



I'm still wondering about dual Intel CPUs, and still looking at dual amd quads. With the AMD I could run normal memory.

Dual Quad AMD-normal DDR2 and it has oc settings in bios.
The 680a
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131248


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-quad-fx_2.html#sect0
i wonder what it would do with dual quads


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do you have to get a Nvidia chipset?  Get an Asus Maximus, mabye we can start a club or something.


Unfortunately yes.  I think I like the x38/48 better but SLI is what I'm thinking.


DaMulta said:


> I'm still wondering about dual Intel CPUs, and still looking at dual amd quads. With the AMD I could run normal memory.
> 
> Dual Quad AMD-normal DDR2 and it has oc settings in bios.
> The 680a
> ...


Nice, I've heard much better things about the AMD 680 than the Intel 680 chipsets  
But right now I'm limited on my build, $$.  And I think for the work aspects I'll be better off with the Intel dual cores (right now I have 15 webpages and three programs running and I'm not doing anything, lol).


----------



## PuMA (Feb 12, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> Unfortunately yes.  I think I like the x38/48 better but SLI is what I'm thinking.
> 
> Nice, I've heard much better things about the AMD 680 than the Intel 680 chipsets
> But right now I'm limited on my build, $$.  And I think for the work aspects I'll be better off with the Intel dual cores (right now I have 15 webpages and three programs running and I'm not doing anything, lol).




the 680i works stable as rock now. probly the bad things u heard were in the days that the chipset was launched. 680i has come a long way and is a good choise nowdays. just remeber to update bios to newest


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 12, 2008)

PuMA said:


> the 680i works stable as rock now. probly the bad things u heard were in the days that the chipset was launched. 680i has come a long way and is a good choise nowdays. just remeber to update bios to newest


Thanks!  Thats good to hear.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

hey if you live in the Tampa bay era, and can get to Clearwater Fl, then go to Compusa.. they are open for 4 more days and have a 650i for dirt cheap! its older, but still dirt cheap!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

ASUS Striker II Formula LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail Your Price:$329.99

Now I'm looking at this board. Good sounds, good OCing, good all around motherboard. 

I have been really thinking about going dual quad but they would be lower end quads. Now that would be great in 2009 when 8 core CPUs hit the market, because you would already be there. But for now I think a high-end Quad would do better in most things as of right now.

I don't know if I wait for the 790i then you have to use DDR3 and I don't know if I really want to go to DDr3 I don't see any real reason to do that as of now.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

If you're not planning to do tri-SLI, go for any 750i SLI board. That's 2x PCI-E 2.0 (x8 + x8), b'width of PCI-E 1.1

Ample for two single-GPU cards.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

BUT BUT the lower end chipsets normaly don't OC like the higher end Chip sets. And for tri Sli you never know


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

You can go tri-SLI for ~$1300 now. Aren't you looking at the $240 board from EVGA (780i)?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

No I'm looking at the Striker II Formula.

EVGA better step up program, but don't know if I would ever use that.

 Striker II last one was the OC board, and this one comes with.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

You can use the step-up for upgrading to the 790i when it comes (but also implies change in memory :shadedshu)
If you can stick to your current DDR2, then buy the EVGA 780i for ~$240, upgrade to the 790i and buy DDR3 modules along so you don't buy memory now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> What are people building for SLI systems?  I've found very little on sugestions for a new Intel/Nvidia board.
> 
> Thanks *Frogger*, but even that seems like Intel CPU/Nvidia just aren't the way to go. . .



I am about to but the MSI P7N diamond 780i board, probably the best 780i board out there but only one review on it, unlike most other 780i boards that struggle to get past 475mhx FSB, the diamond will do 580mhz! but it is VERY exspensive!

@ DaMulta, I dont think the 650i or 680i is an option for you as they are not going to be future proof enuff, if you want a reasonable board as an interim then have a look at the new 750i ones, they are cut down 780i boards, some only have 8 x 8 PCI-E (reference design) but they are worth a look.  The MSI P7N 750i Platinum has has a good review.

Edit:  Apart from the benfits of the EVGA stepup programme, I would not go near the EVGA 780i boards, lots of duds....poor performance generally, similar to the XFX, the factor here is that EVGA and XFX use the NVidia reference design, the MSI and Gigabyte boards do not and they tend to be the better bet ATM.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure if you can do tri-SLI + have the audio working on the P7N Diamond. The board doesn't even pack a tri-SLI interconnect bridge, the lousy X-Fi card comes in the way of installing the 3rd card if you don't use the X-Fi card, USB audio is the way to go.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am about to but the MSI P7N diamond 780i board, probably the best 780i board out there but only one review on it, unlike most other 780i boards that struggle to get past 475mhx FSB, the diamond will do 580mhz! but it is VERY exspensive!
> 
> @ DaMulta, I dont think the 650i or 680i is an option for you as they are not going to be future proof enuff, if you want a reasonable board as an interim then have a look at the new 750i ones, they are cut down 780i boards, some only have 8 x 8 PCI-E (reference design) but they are worth a look.  The MSI P7N 750i Platinum has has a good review.
> 
> Edit:  Apart from the benfits of the EVGA stepup programme, I would not go near the EVGA 780i boards, lots of duds....poor performance generally, similar to the XFX, the factor here is that EVGA and XFX use the NVidia reference design, the MSI and Gigabyte boards do not and they tend to be the better bet ATM.



That ASUS board I just posted is the 780i motherboard.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131255


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> No I'm looking at the Striker II Formula.
> 
> EVGA better step up program, but don't know if I would ever use that.
> 
> Striker II last one was the OC board, and this one comes with.



noooooooooooooooo  stay away!  Again that board clocks poorly in comparision to the MSI P7N Diamond, ohhhh and the Diamond comes witth the creative XiFi card 

Take a look here, a guy swopped his Striker II for the MSI and said it was much better (the MSI)..............

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=172572


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

MSI P7N comes with this though:






But I'd suggest you read the last page of the X-Fi Support Syndicate, we discussed it there. 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40613


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Not sure if you can do tri-SLI + have the audio working on the P7N Diamond. The board doesn't even pack a tri-SLI interconnect bridge, the lousy X-Fi card comes in the way of installing the 3rd card if you don't use the X-Fi card, USB audio is the way to go.



You cant, but to go Tri SLi you need 3 8800GTX's or Ultra's, nothing else works in tri.....and as I am going to be using 8800GT's there is no issue, because there is no Tri SLi!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> noooooooooooooooo  stay away!  Again that board clocks poorly in comparision to the MSI P7N Diamond, ohhhh and the Diamond comes witth the creative XiFi card
> 
> Take a look here, a guy swopped his Striker II for the MSI and said it was much better (the MSI)..............
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=172572



o rly hmmmm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130158


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You cant, but to go Tri SLi you need 3 8800GTX's or Ultra's, nothing else works in tri.....and as I am going to be using 8800GT's there is no issue, because there is no Tri SLi!



DaMulta was hinting he needs the room to do tri-SLI in the future. Implies he'd use any card that supports it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

btarunr said:


> DaMulta was hinting he needs the room to do tri-SLI in the future. Implies he'd use any card that supports it.



Not sure that he was perhaps aware then that only 8800GTX or 880Ultra supports tri sli......knowing what his card situation is


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> BUT BUT the lower end chipsets normaly don't OC like the higher end Chip sets. And for tri Sli you never know



Many of the 650i chipsets clocked better than the 680i chipsets......but only on duellies, I had a fantastic Anus P5N-E Sli.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

I think that newer cards to come will support tri SLi.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think that newer cards to come will support tri SLi.



You may be right.....but certainly not on the 780i mefinks, maybe the 790i yes.

How much you wanna spend, what chip you getting? you mentioned budget C2D for now?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You may be right.....but certainly not on the 780i mefinks, maybe the 790i yes.
> 
> How much you wanna spend, what chip you getting? you mentioned budget C2D for now?



That has went and passed. It really depends on taxes on what CPU I get. A york would be really nice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> That has went and passed. It really depends on taxes on what CPU I get. A york would be really nice.



hmmmmmm the Diamond with a nice E8400 would see you nice for a while, them E8400 can give you 4.5gig bench stable if you get a good one, then in the future if your feeling a full wallet you can go 790i and a Yorkie.  Or of course just get a 680i for now cause that will work with the Wolfdale then once Yorkfield and 790i prices have settled in about May get yerself one of each.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

Da Multa, just stay away from Nvidia, and get a proper x38 chipset ftw!  That Soundmax II isn't all that bad, plus "Soundmax" lights up blue on it.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Da Multa, just stay away from Nvidia, and get a proper x38 chipset ftw!  That Soundmax II isn't all that bad, plus "Soundmax" lights up blue on it.



No Sli then.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> No Sli then.



Good!  I'm glad you agree with me.  I look forward to seeing your 2 3870x2 crossfire and x38 system! 






*Of course, if you were just implying that you wouldn't have SLi with the X38 and are dead set on it, please get the Asus 780i.  Or, just wait for the 790 as I don't think you will like the 780i.  Fitseries tried it and look at what he's running now!  See, it all comes back to ATi and x38.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 14, 2008)

But I have a couple of Gt cards here already.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> But I have a couple of Gt cards here already.



Perhaps a tried and true 680i?  I really don't think I like the 780i's. 


Ok this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080
or this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188024


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Da Multa, just stay away from Nvidia, and get a proper x38 chipset ftw!  That Soundmax II isn't all that bad, plus "Soundmax" lights up blue on it.



Lol, since when have Intel chipsets supported SLi!....we need to feel the power of "The Force"


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Good!  I'm glad you agree with me.  I look forward to seeing your 2 3870x2 crossfire and x38 system!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who in their right mind is gonna choose two HD3870x2 when a single 9800GX2 will prolly be cheaper and faster


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Perhaps a tried and true 680i?  I really don't think I like the 780i's.
> 
> 
> Ok this:
> ...



Not again!  EVGA uses the reference 780i design, it already has a bad track record in both overclocking and reliability terms, the best of the 780i's appear to be the non reference designs AKA MSI and Gigabyte although there is still not a load of info out there ATM, what does seem clear (as mud) is that EVGA/ASUS/XFX boards are not doing very well thus far.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> a single 9800GX2 will prolly be cheaper and faster



I actually doubt it.  But we will see.  I know a x38 won't do SLi.  Didn't know about his two 8800gt's though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> I actually doubt it.  But we will see.  I know a x38 won't do SLi.  Didn't know about his two 8800gt's though.



I know......I was just kiddin wiv ya!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Who in their right mind is gonna choose two HD3870x2 when a single 9800GX2 will prolly be cheaper and faster


I would. Remeber how well the 7950GX2 was supported by NV? I wouldn't risk that again (unless we get freebies. lol)


----------

